# Greetings



## apetoes (Feb 23, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have been a lurker for a while I thought it was about time to officially join and post items that may be helpful to others. Looking forward to getting to know everyone.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome !


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Jacob! I checked out your site....nice nut crackers


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Apetoes!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

A Lego FCG! Too Cool! I thought I was the only adult who played with Lego's....Er, I meant, play with my kids with Lego's... yes, that's what I meant ...:googly:
Greetings & welcome aboard!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome and happy haunting


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Well, I'm glad you quit lurking around & decided to finally officially join...Great stuff, I'm liking the brain in a jar
I almost forgot, welcome to the forum!!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I really like your Lego crank ghost and Jackal Cage. I'm looking forward to seeing more things you create on the forum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi and welcome Apetoes. You have some imaginative props on the site!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Hey Jacob...glad to see you joined HF...lots of cool people and lots of cool props here...you'll fit right in! Welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here!

Cool...MI is getting there.....love to host a M&T soon.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Welcome to the group! I took a look at your site and are really impressed. I love the Brain Jar prop.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, loved your site!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, apetoes.


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome. Glad youve joined us. I also enjoyed your props. Nice work.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome aboard apetoes!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Just remember, the fine line between lurking and stalking is what will stand up in court.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

